# Salve ragazzi.



## Massimiliano Allegri (29 Agosto 2012)

Buongiorno a tutti, dopo una lunga riflessione ho deciso di iscrivermi anche io a questo forum per stare più vicino ai nostri tifosi e vivere con loro questo intensissimo anno che, sono sicuro, ci darà grandi soddisfazioni!

Non scoraggiatevi per la partenza di quest'anno perchè io solitamente ad inizio anno faccio cahare e ho bisogno di qualche settimana per mettere a punto i meccanismi di questa squadra, visti anche gli ultimi acquisti 

Continuate a supportare la squadra perchè ne abbiamo bisogno 
FORZA MILAN!
(e Marotta grullo, come sempre)


----------



## Arsozzenal (29 Agosto 2012)




----------

